# Some tool reviews



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've just returned from picking up a bunch of ebay and all-wall purchases so thought I'd list them and give some reviews as I try them out.


No-Coat corner bead hopper
dewalt cordless router, gun, vacuum, 6.5" circ saw
dewalt tool bags
2 nano batteries
Some rubber cupped thing on a handle for doing offangles - so weird I had to try it
4ft Darby
Radius 360 sanding pads and extension pole
Bucket tool organizer
Wal-Board bucket knife/scoop
Wal-Board mud paddle mixer (contoured design)

No-Coat bead hopper - Previously I had settled on using a exterior corner knife and a hawk to mud the corners before beading them which has worked well for a couple of years. Cheap, simple, effective tools. Had also tried using an exterior corner applicator on my mud tube but that was messy and sucked($50 in the garbage). I ran about 30 beads through the new hopper today - mixture of short and long 90's, offsets, and no-coat beads. I was impressed how quick it was and how evenly and cleanly they rolled out with less material to wipe and on the floor. It worked well with AP and quickset compounds. Clean up with outdoor spray nozzle was required but pretty quick. Definitely increases productivity if doing over a dozen beads. Two thumbs up!!!

Wal-board bucket knife/scoop - novelty item - use your 4-5", or hands instead.

4 foot Darby - Awesome - no more improvising with bits of trim or bead when floating out columns, big patches. Very easy to handle on the wall and keep clean. Must have!

Dewalt 21" tool bag - this zippered top bag opens wide - 3 screwguns, 2 routers, 4 batteries and a charger have moved in with smaller accessories in the built in pouches. The old bulky plastic cases are now in the trash. Saves room in the truck and easy to pack up and transport. $8 on ebay!

Nano batteries - Am I really holding a battery right now! Crazy how light they are but still waiting to see how long they last. Still fits all the older version 18v tools and size difference is no biggie but look flash in the new bases. $70 each on ebay

That's all for now...

D'S


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the review!

I have been meaning to pick up a Darby for a few years now but forget every time I'm at a store that might sell them.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

*Bead Box*

Glad you are enjoying your new bead box. Yes they do work great!

I hear ya on the messy outside corner applicator. Seem we all have a few of those types of tools we experimented with and now seldom use.


----------



## b2dap (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I've been considering one of those Darbys too!


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

*What'sa Darby?*

I went to all-wall and searched "darby" and nothing came up. Clue me in fella!


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

A+ Texture said:


> I went to all-wall and searched "darby" and nothing came up. Clue me in fella!


 
A darby is used for leveling out base coat plaster.

The old ones my dad used were a piece of hardwood about 4' long with a handle like on a hawk.

Check Goldblatt tools.

I think there may still be some old darby's in moms basement. I'll have to check & see.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, I think I got ya. When doing repairs or modulars with off seams I've used 12" knives and metal curtain hangers to float the mud out. But what is the darby listed as at all-wall?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Try Warehouse Bay in the plaster tools section. Haven't seen them in All Wall.


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

In the categories column they're listed under taping hand tools > feather edge drywall darbies


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

38.00 for a four inch and 54.00 for a six inch.
all-wall.com/ taping hand tools.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Finally found them, all-wall spells them "darbie" and warehouse spelled it "darby". Thats a pretty cool tool, I've always improvised mine, I think I'll have to get one. Are they pretty rigid or do they have some flex to them?


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

100% ridgid. I use it with setting compound to get large fills back to flat. Great for columns, large patches, nasty framing cover-ups, etc...


----------

